# B5 S4 17865 and 17521 codes EGT G236 sensor 2 and O2 B1 S1



## oleg_8831 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, me and my friend scanned my 00 s4 6spd giac chipped stage 2 120k no cel, however the following codes came up 

17865 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 2 (G236) This is Bank 2 driver side, right?
P1457 -35-00- Open or Short tom Plus

17521 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P1113 -35-10- Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent 

So Im going to replace bank 1 passenger side pre cat O2 sensor, and also I need the g236 driver side EGT (exhaust temp. sensor) right? 

car feels fine, however my idle feels like its misfiring a little I know its normal but I didnt have it before.... also sometimes feels like the ecu cuts off the fuel when car hits full boost and the car jerks harshly its random and cel flashed a couple of times, however doesnt stay on, I had a code for cylinder 5 misfire before so i replaced the coil and it hasnt come back. also vcds showed random misfire on bank 1. my friend says its normal.... 

and other time cars feels like it laags. and also I noticed slight backfiring, very very minor. almost unnoticible. 

Now the question regarding the EGT sensor, I know there early s4 like mine came with both black sensors on each side, and later s4's came with driver side black and passenger side brown color. and I also know that the length of the lead is different on each side. While ECStuning.com states the OEM VW Audi Part # for the driver side bank 2 is 078919529M, I have also seen other EGT's with last letter on the part # E, D, and F....

Im confused with all the different versions and which will work for my early 99/2000 Production S4.

and bank 1 and bank 2 EGT's are not interchangeable because of the lead length, correct?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Bank 2 is on the right (driver's side). Not going to be a fun task at all. 

And yes, the pre-cat O2 sensor on Bank 1. Which might be a pain to get out as well. 

Uhh, your friend is smoking some fierce kush. Get that crap fixed, it's borking your a/f ratios and such... 

As far as the EGT's, there's probably a VIN # split in between the model years that you'll have to pay attention for. And generally speaking, no, they're not interchangeable.


----------

